# [SOLVED] Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, i just build my computer not long ago and the temperature of my motherboard is around 49 degree at normal load(not gaming, only surfing net) when i uses ASUS probe II to check. is it normal at 49 or harmful towards my motherboard.

This is the airflow of my casing.(Sorry, click to enlarge to see arrows)








http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1388/dsc00197airflow.jpg

Current situation is my silent knight 2 is blowing inwards, cos the direction of it cannot be changed due to the design of my motherboard(ASUS P5Q P45). it will hit the heatsink of my motherboard if i change the direction.

Because of this situation, i change the direction of my back fan to input as if i put it as output, my silent knight 2 like blowing nothing..

Any better solution?? Thanks!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

download and run sensorsview pro (30 day trial) and see if it detects things that warm ........ you look like you should have good air flow ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

what is the make and model of your power supply .............is this system overclocked ?


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Thanks for the reply.. i'm not sure if i'm having a good airflow but i jus feel like the direction is wrong.. 
sensorview pro readings:
CPU: 34
SYS 17
AUX 49
HD0 41 

i'm using Coolermaster 550W real power for the PSU and my system is not overclocked. thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

what are the full specs of your computer ................... that AUX temp is your power supply temp ................ its working rather hard ............. feel the exaust air and see if it feels warm .............if I blew a higher volume of that air on your face would you find it comfortable or too warm ???? I suspect too warm ......


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

hard drive temp is warm too ?????????


remove the side cover and watch the temps............ seems like your case is not getting enough fresh air

I would switch to a high volume 120mm case fan ............ liek the thermaltake smart fan-2 ........... that one is 3500 rpms ........... regular ones are 1200-1700 rpm's


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

my system specs are:

ASUS P5Q P45
Intel Q9550 @2.83Ghz(stock spd)
Team Elite 2 x 2Gb 800MHz 
XFX HD4850 
Seagate 500gb
cooler master 550W real power
NZXT trinity casing
ASUS silent knight 2
samsung dvd RW

my PSU air blowing out is not warm.. i touch my motherboard heatsinks, the heatsink below my CPU is warm, ram and HDD too. heatsink below my CPU feels like 50+ degrees.


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

i got one 120mm at the back at 2500rpm intake air.. one 80mm on the side panel output air.. one 80mm at the front out put air.. 

removed side panel readings are

CPU 28
sys 22
aux 44
hd038


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

well ............. you rig is definely starved for cool intake air .......... to drop 5C just from removal of side cover is rather notable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

are you not able to rotate the cpu cooler 180 degrees ?


the side fan should be pushing air infront of the cpu heatsink cooler ........... the back fan should be 120mm pushing air out of the case / drawing hot air from the cpu cooler ....... this type of action would dispell the heat faster .......... right now you are spreading that heat all accross the case .......... its got too far to go to get to the front 80mm fan ............. which I bet is a slow RPM one; anyway ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

can you mod the front fan to be a 120mm ?


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

cant rotate the CPU fan, it will hit the heatsink on the motherboard. yeah, the front 80mm i cant even feel the air pressure.

will it be a better solution if i change the front fan to 120mm and the side panel i changed it to intake fan?

adding another 120mm will it cause higher power comsumption?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

fans dont use squat for power .............. yes the 120mm at the front would be better ............. but use high rpm ran........

which was is the cpu fan blowing air .......... towards the front or rear ............. use some smoke to verify (lit match works good)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

I have a squeeze bulb which I use to squirt smoke into a case to verify air movemement and dead pockets ........ you might be able to do the same thing with other smoke producers ?


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

I dun have any smoke producer, but i can comfirm my CPU fan is blowing inward due to the arrow(Air -->) symbol on it. I will try fixing another 120mm fan as output fan to see whether does it help..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705004



this baby move twice the air of other 120's !


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

In that pic, you have the airflow out of the P/S blowing into the case. Is that the way they designed the P/S?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

most all power supplies take air from inside the case ............ and expell it out the back of the power suply ............. thats why its sooooooo important to have good case cooling ............... otherwise you are feeding your power supply "hair dryer air temps"


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Cool.. but i tink i will be buying back the same 120mm fan as the one i put at the back. thanks for the help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Definitely. I was referring to his placements of the arrows in the attached pic.


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

oops.. the arrow of my power supply airflow i put wrong direction.. i dunno y my power supply is very cool.. the motherboard caused all the problems.. ZZZZ


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Your Cpu cooler is a monster! I'd imagine things can get tight with that in there. :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

I have sold numerous systems based on that board ............. havent had any such heat issues ? generally the P45 chipset boards are not a big challenge to cool


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

jsut out of curosity ......... download cpu-z (free) and look at the cpu tab ............. what is your cpu voltage stated to be ?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

I would revers all of your case fans

front fans pull air in
top and rear fans push air out
side fan pulls air in


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

OK, ran CPUZ voltage is at 1.064 to 1.088V.. my system heat up very fast..


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

At first i was thinking of using Mcninjaguy solution but im afraid that my silent knight 2 will not have enough air to cool my CPU as if i put my fans as MCninjaguy said, my silent knight 2 will be opposing the airflow of my casing fans.. shld i reverse all my fans as Mcninjaguy said??


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

The problem is the airflow is going to be fairly fubar as long as your CPU cooler is that way round, you've got the hottest area in your case with one of the fans always fighting the other two.

The best option I can see for you which would really improve matters is to find some way to reverse that CPU cooler, or switch to a different one. That would of course allow you to reverse the rest of your case fans so your inputs at the front, outtakes at the back and the whole flow of air is clean and happy.


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

OH man.. ZZZzz.. i try to change the direction of my cpu cooler again if really cannot den maybe i try changing my fans direction as Mcninjaguy and monitor my CPU temperature.. another have encounter this problem of ASUS p5q cannot mount asus silent knight 2??


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

I've never used the Silent Knight II, didn't like the look of the layout when I first saw it and then heard some lackluster testing results in comparison to other options. My personal CPU cooler of choice is this beasty:

http://www.tuniq.com.tw/Cooler Info/Tower-120.htm


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

personally I would replace the case


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Actually its the clips that is use for holding the silent knight onto the bracket tat hit the motherboard if its rotated. nice CPU cooler there and casing too.. that casing is hardcore for airflow.. haha..


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

OK.. i'm a big fool that got fooled by the technician who build the computer for me.. anyway i tink tat he is stupid.. i manage to rotate the CPU cooler already.. reverse the direction of the fan but not the clip solved the problem. and changed all my casing fan directions as Mcninjaguy said.

with sensorview new readings:
CPU 29
SYS 23
AUX 42
HD0 33

A very big thank you for all who reply to my thread, and gave me suggestions!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

dude ................. your system temps are alot better for sure ................... but your power supply is under torture if those are idle load temps !


thats the AUX temp .................. it aint gonna take that for long and when she blows her cookies; you better hope it doesnt take an innocent by stander with it .................. like the motherboard or the video card


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

I dun tink the AUX is my power supply temperature cos my power supply is very cool.. and also when i use asus probe II, its motherboard temperature tally with AUX.. maybe sensorview pro mixed up the sensor??? the SYS is my PSU temperature?? Asus probe dint indicate PSU temperature..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

System temp is usally always the motherboard chipset temp ...................


do you have a wire coming from your PSU and connected to the motherboard connector at the PWR fan?


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Glad you were able to rotate the CPU cooler, thats had the desired effect on your CPU temp at least.

I'd uprate your PSU to 650w, you've got some fairly power hungry kit in there. Amd Lindermans right, change your case, anything which includes an 80mm fan mount fails for modern PCs imo as for what to replace it with I'd go for something slightly different:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

There are only 2 wires connected to my motherboard, one for the motherboard and one for the processor... i tink the system temp is my power supply temp and the aux is my motherboard temp.. cos my power supply exhaust air is cooler den my 120mm back exhaust fan..

i dun tink i will be changing my casing.. maybe a few years down the road den i will change.. thanks for the recommendations!

Yeah and any recommendation for any 3.5 inches front panel power wattage LCD monitor?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

dont remember seeing any 3.5 inch versions ............but

http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?action=ITEM&prod_id=FANXIMTR1B


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/p-peripheral/gatewatch/gatewatch.htm




bigger is always better


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

bigger fans = lower rpms + lower noise + more airflow


----------



## genono (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Motherboard temperature @ 49degree normal load.*

Thanks alot! people!


----------

